# pensacola beach kayak fishing



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

not a epic day but still a great day on the water!!.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice Mr barton... wow the water was nice.. today was bumpy as hell but manage a king and some spanish


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice video. I saw kayaks out at 3 mb today on the way back from the beach was thay you and your friend.


----------



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

Man I've got to get a yak. Great video, it looks awesome.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Cool shot toward the end*

First time I ever saw the drive from underwater.

Darn shame I'm not about 50 years younger.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice video B, people still fishin P'cola, damn, lol!!


----------



## GrayMan (Mar 17, 2011)

Cool video dude, thanks for posting. I gotta get a GoPro!


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

Great video!


----------

